# No respond after resume from suspend

## rona_dinihari

I have a problem with my laptop when resume from suspend/standby. It suspend correctly but when resuming there's no correct respond. That is I can switch from console to X back and forth, press Alt+SysRq+B, but nothing else. Both suspending from X and from console have the same result. The screen is back on but the system can't be used.

I've tried looking and trying solutions from similar cases but still can't fix my problem. The specific signs in my case are:

1. Can switch from X to console, back and forth.

2. Alt+SysRq+B works.

3. Screen is back on but no respond. In console there's no cursor. In X I have the gnome screen lock background but no login window, mouse responds. When I turn off the screen lock it's black screen with tray icon message working.

I also tried with Fedora 15 64 bit and the problem is still there.

Anybody had this situation and solved it?

Please ask if you need more info.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; lspci?  Does hibernate work properly?

----------

## rona_dinihari

This is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3-cq40_108tu x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-cq40_108tu-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Sep 2011 00:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo mrpouet-s-overlay x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://kambing.ui.ac.id/gentoo/ http://gentoo.channelx.biz/ http://gentoo.gg3.net/ ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en id"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/mrpouet /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.sg.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl additions alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg fortran gconf gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 irda jpeg jpeg2k lame lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pidgin png policykit pppd python qt4 readline samba sdl sensord session smbsharemodes sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis wimax wps xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en id" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And this is my lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller

05:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller

05:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller

05:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller

```

And yes, hibernate works properly.

Do you notice anything? Is there anything I should try? Do you need more info?

----------

## rona_dinihari

I finally got some more clue.

I add this:

[*]/etc/pm/config.d/parameters

```

ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-no-chvt"

```

So now resume go straight to desktop. When I tried to run a command, a dialog pop up saying about file inaccessible. It happen to all file, even an open terminal inside the desktop. Similar to this:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/883748

Except that I do not experience any corruption.

So, do this spark a new idea?

----------

## rona_dinihari

I found it. Update BIOS. There aren't any other way. It fix USB EHCI too. Problem with PCIe Idle can be ignored for me.

----------

